# 3 way trade? since GSW still intrested



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

GSW- Artest+filler(s)
SAC- Dunleavy + filler(s)
Pacers-Peja+ filler(


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

That better be some really impressive filler, since both Artest and Peja are much much better than Dunlevey, and he just had 5 more years extended on to his contract.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

awful deal for the Kings.


----------



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a crap deal for the Kings Dunleavy is a bum.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd do a three team trade, but involving Chicago...

Sactown trade Peja to Pacers, and Corliss with Skinner to Chicago
Chicago trade Tim Thomas and Malik Allen to Sactown
Indiana trade Ron Artest to Sactown

And even GS can be involved, but with Peja going there with Fred Jones and Eddie Gill, and GS sending Dunleavy, Pietrus and Cheaney to Indy...

It would be good, since Tim Thomas have a big expiring contract, and is a shooter, providing a sparkplug shooting off the bench (neither CWill or Skinner are great scorers)... Chicago would be a better and tougher team with Skinner (they badly needed another big and some defenders)...

To Indy, I do really think that having Dun and Pietrus is better than having Peja for now... Pietrus replace SOME of Artest defense and toughness, while Dunleavy can come off the bench with his versatility... Oh, and Cheaney is a good locker room presence also...

GS will like Peja scoring habilities, and having Freddie coming off the bench is pretty good too. Oh, and Eddie Gill is an insurance in injury cases.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

squall8046 said:


> That is a crap deal for the Kings Dunleavy is a bum.


don't bait


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Your whole team are bums, that is the way the Warriors use to be. Now we better than Kings, we just two down below .500.


:rofl: when did warriors fans become so arrogant?

i believe they still havent made the playoff.... forever?

its not looking too bright this year either


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> That better be some really impressive filler, since both Artest and Peja are much much better than Dunlevey, and he just had 5 more years extended on to his contract.


 he got it extended and is due more then artest, peja, maggette, lemme just say Overpaid


----------

